# Tillys pic



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi all, 
Could I ask a quick favour from any of ye that are on facebook. 😊

Could ye click into this link http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...8720481594.354166.306257871593&type=3&theater 
and like Tillys picture for me. 
Would love a cockapoo to win this comp. 
Thanks a million x 😘


Jeanie 😉


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Gorgeous photo! I have 'liked it' for you.


----------



## frankalison (May 19, 2011)

How cute...I have liked it.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

me too.....


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What a gorgeous pic,love the way her little head is tilted to the side,she is beautiful!! xxx


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

i have liked it,she is lovely


----------



## karen55 (Jan 14, 2012)

Done !! she is sweet


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks a million guys. Hope she wins for all us cockapoo lovers 😍😍😍


Jeanie 😉


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Also liked it, she is very pretty!!! x


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh she is just gorgeous I've liked it for you. Good luck


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Very cute - just liked it as no "love" button


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

Such a cutie, done


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm neck on neck with another dog. (obviously not as cute as our cockapoo)😄


Jeanie 😉


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Have 'liked' too!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Done ... whens the closing date xx


----------



## lizzysmudge (Oct 24, 2011)

Lovely pic"............should definitely win!!!!! Have liked her pic on Facebook........ No brainier, she is gorgeous


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. I appriciate it. 
Not to sure about closing date. But title of comp is "pet of the month, feb" 
So I assuming it will run for the month of Feb, 
Thanks again for all of ye who have voted 😉


Jeanie 😉


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

She is stunning and definately deserves to win! Me and hubby have liked for you xx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks nelly bean 😘


Jeanie 😉


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Just a update. 
Don't think Tilly will win this one😓

I'm behind by around 60 votes at the mo, 

It's early days So u never know, 
Thanks to all of you that have voted😘


Jeanie 😉


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for your lovely comments on FB My Dogs Life .. made me smile this morning  

Tilly deserves to win .. she is wonderful


----------

